Is it really hard to make a browser which consumes less battery and resources? - andrewvijay
======
andrewvijay
Why is that our browsers are sucking RAM and battery like monsters? Especially
chrome. How complex or hard is it to write software that is good on resources?
How has Microsoft achieved this in their edge browser? Is it because of their
tight integration with the OS?

~~~
Gibbon1
I do low power embedded stuff, but have a friend who used to work on power
management for linux for a uP company. I think we'd both agree that the only
way you end up with a low resource system is is power and resource consumption
has to be go/nogo test that management enforces ruthlessly[1]. Otherwise what
you end up with is a pig.

[1] As in

Developer: this module works!

QA: Power usage went up 5%, rejected.

Developer: _runs crying to management_

Management: Fix or be fired.

~~~
andrewvijay
But the browsers that we use are open source and the scrutiny has to be placed
by the community. May be low power consumption must be a definite requirement
like security and not an after thought.

~~~
Gibbon1
It's also a nightmare to fix power and resource problems after the fact.

